# pup shies away from rear end patting



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I've noticed that when the pup is walking by he sometimes moves his rear down (away from hand) when you run your hand along from head to tail. Like a cat.

Not all the time. no sensitive spots when you press on back and hips. Not happening when you do this to head only.

Just seems odd.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

GSD pups like to sit down alot, are you sure he's not just still weak in the joints (as an 8 week old pup should be) and is sitting down when he senses your hand there?

I wouldn't worry about it. Pups do stupid things and have alot of silly quirks. Ignore them and they go away.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

It's a good idea to pick up your pup and put him up on something - top of crate, doghouse, grooming table ,anything elevated and go over him and handle him as you would at the vets or when grooming - pick up feet, look in mouth, lift the tail, go over with comb or brush, etc. Keep sessions short at his young age and go from there. Makes things easier down the road if you start this early.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Sounds like good advice. I went ove th dog and found no pressure sensitive areas. So it's just a normal thing. Cool.


----------

